# Podcasting patented!



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Hold onto your iPhonesa company called VoloMedia was yesterday granted a patent on a "method for providing episodic media content." Or, as the company puts it in today's announcement, VoloMedia now owns the "US patent for podcasting." Prepare to pay up?"
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...-after-2003-application-approved-by-uspto.ars


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

It was good while it lasted.


----------

